# expiementing  results



## blondlebanese (May 6, 2015)

i finished my second grow.  i started with clones from my master kush plant when it was 5 weeks into 12/12 cycle.   the clones were in the clone dome for six weeks under a 40w cfl bulb with no lighting schedual (sometimes 2 or 3 days in the dark).  then directly into 12/12 flowering.  the plants gained about 1 inch in height and grew about 50 branch sites.  the branches quit growing after producing the first set of leaves apeared at each of the 50 sites.at this time each plant grew over a dozen flowers along the trunk.   what i ended up with were three plants the tallest 12 inches tall.  6 inch diamiter.  just the main stem (trunk).  ( imagin 50 branches in a 12 inch space).  the leaves and flowers were crampacked together.  dry weight of the three plant's buds combined was 45 grams.


----------



## zem (May 6, 2015)

well its good that you harvested something in the end because it sounds like they had a rough start. i wouldnt call it experiment. an experiment is making controlled decisions on purpose and finding out the results and not, growing them carelessly and seeing what happens cuz really everyone knows the end result of such an "experiment" lol what was the light used for flowering? enjoy the smoke


----------



## blondlebanese (May 7, 2015)

1000w hps.  from clone to harvest took 13 weeks.   the plant was so densly packed that many of the flowers didn't have room to unfold same with the leaves.  the buds on the surface turned out to be very airy (not dense).  trichoms were everywhere although the trichoms were smaller towards the center where the plant matter was packed.  i harvested when the trichoms appeared milky and the peddles were brown.


----------



## stonedagain714 (May 7, 2015)

lighting scedule is important.you are lucky you didnt have hermies


----------



## zem (May 8, 2015)

with 1000 if you give the plant wat it wants you should harvest 10x wat you did ..get it done


----------

